# R32 Problems



## sTTu (May 7, 2002)

As I'm on the verge of ordering one, any one got any last pearls of wisdom to guide me ?

Any one had any probs with their cars ?

Is it fast enough ?

Thanks !

sTTu


----------



## TT-daft (May 9, 2002)

Don't go for the gay blue colour! 

No problems or annoyances to report.

Of course it's not fast enough, nothing ever is! ;D


----------



## l3ett (May 6, 2002)

Gay blue!!??  Thats not how the dealer described it to me ;D

I feel my standard R32 needs more power, but thats exactly what I said with the TT, so I guess we never stop wanting more power!

Not had any probs with mine so far - not even a rattle!


----------



## sTTu (May 7, 2002)

> Gay blue!!??  Â Thats not how the dealer described it to me Â ;D
> 
> I feel my standard R32 needs more power....


Do you mean disappointingly not powerful enough and feel slightly underwhelmed or just "I've got 240BHP, I want 300BHP" ?

sTTu


----------



## Newbie123 (Nov 25, 2002)

> As I'm on the verge of ordering one
> sTTu


What kind of delivery time have you been quoted sTTu ?


----------



## sTTu (May 7, 2002)

> What kind of delivery time have you been quoted sTTu ?


1st Sept so it should be a 53 plate. three months is okay...I guess ???

sTTU


----------



## Newbie123 (Nov 25, 2002)

Thats quick sTTu.

I ordered mine two months ago,but the order won't be put on the VW system until the 1st July, and I've been quoted October delivery. Although having seen the delays on these cars it could well be November/December before I get it :-/


----------



## l3ett (May 6, 2002)

> Do you mean disappointingly not powerful enough and feel slightly underwhelmed or just "I've got 240BHP, I want 300BHP" ?
> 
> sTTu


Theres no doubting its quick - it just doesnt feel it because of the way the power is delivered I guess!

It sort of feels like that as standard, it could be worried by a civic type R or other hot hatch, but with a bit more power would leave them behind - if u see what I mean.

However the more I play with this car - the more amazed I am by the handling. Have you read the article on VwVortex? This gives you a good description of what I mean. 
http://www.vwvortex.com/features/index_ ... are03.html


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2003)

If anyone's intersted....

Due to redundancy I am thinking of off loading mine - as it's a non essential luxury.

Black, 2003 UK car (not an import), full leather, cruise control, 2500miles, had it since March, hardy used and therefore like new.

I'd be looking for pretty close to the Â£24,420 list price for it though.

Just a thought if anyone doesn't want to wait 3 plus months for delivery.


----------



## sTTu (May 7, 2002)

> If anyone's intersted....
> 
> Due to redundancy I am thinking of off loading mine - as it's a non essential luxury.
> 
> ...


It would be interesting to see if it sold quickly if you stuck it in Autotrader etc. I've seen a few for sale at stupid money, 27K and upwards. Bollox to paying a premium ! It ain't that good !!!!

Now's probably a good time to sell......I'll give you 21K for it 

sTTu


----------



## TT-daft (May 9, 2002)

Brand new blue UK car could be available next week here:-

http://www.uk-mkivs.net/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=12098


----------

